

Ask HN: How to show value of an analytics platform for dev and ops? - apurvadave

I&#x27;m part of a relatively new startup (jut.io). We&#x27;re building an analytics platform focused on ingesting operational data (logs, statsd metrics, collectd, alerts). Our secret sauce is a dataflow-driven analytics approach that works really well for both live and historical data. We believe our market is code-centric ops people and developers who also do ops.<p>Currently our strategy consists of:<p>(1) Hosting an online playground where anyone can use our dataflow language&#x2F;visualizations without deploying anything (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.jut.io&#x2F;play);<p>(2) Showing common use cases in action in that environment;<p>(3) Creating content showing examples of how you might use us.<p>My question:<p>What would convince you to sign up to beta a product like this?
======
smt88
Focus on pain and fear.

For example, I'm the sole technical person for a number of projects. I leave
my phone on at night, so that I can be alerted if things go terribly wrong.

That's both a pain and a fear. It's painful to be on-call all the time, and
I'm afraid due to being the single point of failure, as well as the person
responsible for cleaning up a mess.

(I'm lucky to live in a time when there are great tools available to make
problems extremely rare, but you get my point.)

If someone pitched me: "Turn your phone off at night", that'd really hit home
for me.

You need to find a similar way to illustrate how you're going to alleviate a
pain point.

